# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Пропадают файлы

## Bochkoff

Здравствуйте!
Пропадают файлы, незаметно. Хорошо есть облако, а так ппц конечно был бы.
Что посоветуете?Касперский один какой-то kse.exe удалил и карантин
https://yadi.sk/i/F6sFYgH23JdZQf

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Какое отношение это имеет к лечению и защите сайтов от вирусов?

----------


## Bochkoff

затупил. перенестите пож-ста в соотвествующую ветку

----------


## Aleksandra

Не вижу смысла переносить. Тема не оформлена как полагается, а вместо логов никому не нужный скриншот. Создайте новую тему в разделе "Помогите!" по правилам.

----------

